# Excel Hyperlinks - not smart enough to update when rows are inserted?



## nchico (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought Excel was really smart. I'm using Excel 2007 and have put some hyperlinks within my worksheet that point to other cells farther down in the same sheet. Basically, it looks like a table of contents at the top with links that take you to the sections down below that you can't see without scrolling a while.

For example, let say I have a Hyperlink in cell A2 labeled 'Assumptions' that points to cell A50 on the same sheet. But, if I insert some rows between row 2 and row 50, the Hyperlink doesn't update - it still points to cell A50, which no longer has my "Assumptions" in it because it moved down when I inserted rows.

I really though Excel was smarter than that. It adjusts formulas, functions, pivot tables, graphs, etc, when you insert rows. Why wouldn't it adjust Hyperlinks?

Does anyone know a way around that problem?

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

You have to Name the cell you want to link to (click on the cell, go to Insert, Name), and then edit your hyperlink to jump to that name, rather than a cell. Excel holds only cell references in links, but names are retained, so the link moves with them.


----------



## nchico (Jan 15, 2004)

That worked. THANKS!! Still can't believe they don't make the cell reference update (since it updates for formulas, etc.). Much thanks on the quick help!!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad to help. But Excel never did update - I have 2003 and it behaves the same as 2007.
But thank goodness formulas change!!!!! 
Please use the button at the top to mark this thread as Solved.


----------

